# Indian Tiger Centipede  Scolopendra hardwickei



## keeper2013 (Jun 22, 2014)

Has anyone had one?  I have a contact that can get me several. I'm just wondering if it would be worth the expense. I would keep one and sell the rest. I have had several Texas centipedes and wonder how they compare to the Tiger. There is a Tiger here in the US, but it looks like the coloring is not near the same, so it's easy to tell them apart, right?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jun 22, 2014)

If it's for love of the animal I say get them. If it's for money or to reimburse oneself on the purchase keep in mind this species has a terrible track record for immature survival but an amazingly great record for adult female captive reproduction.


----------



## keeper2013 (Jun 23, 2014)

If my deal goes through it will be 4-6 adults. Maybe I will try some breeding.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jun 23, 2014)

from what I'm aware its illegal to IMPORT wild caught adults. You should get WRITTEN documents stating these were captive bred. Otherwise wouldn't these technically be illegal? If I recall correctly all imports need to be captive bred. any who if it is all legal then it would be awesome! Good luck on the transaction.


----------



## keeper2013 (Jun 24, 2014)

Listed as CB sub adult. Shipping cost from India is unreal!!!


----------



## Beary Strange (Jun 24, 2014)

Shipping aside, it was my understanding that in order to import live invertebrates (or any animal?) into the US you had to have an import license and pay those fees as well? Also...there are people with hardwickei for sale in the US, or there were a few months ago.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jun 24, 2014)

Ah from India... Yeah... For this to be legal you need an import license (not hard to get if you want one) an if you got one then this would all be legal. If your dead set on hardwickei find an american breeder. They do exist (if I recall correctly). If not buy from a reputable dealer.


----------



## Philth (Jun 24, 2014)

This whole deal sounds shady.

Later, Tom


----------



## keeper2013 (Jun 25, 2014)

I have had an import license for 4 years. I use to import a lot of lizards and snakes and sell them to pet stores. That is why my remark about shipping. They are only costing me $20 each but the shipping and import costs is the reason their retail price is so high.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jun 26, 2014)

Even with an import license don't you still need written documentation on its origins? That's cool that you have an import license.


----------



## keeper2013 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, thats the CB sub-adult, to meet the regs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

